

Kindle books get page numbers - joubert
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/07/kindle-books-get-page-numbers-and-social-features/

======
simias
Since you can change the font size, effectively changing the size of a page, I
don't understand how this page number would work and be consistent for all the
readers.

~~~
joubert
Agreed; plus, can't you turn the iPad/iPhone Kindle app to landscape mode,
also affecting pagination?

